# Un sensor de distancia es lo mismo que un sensor de proximidad?



## elcebollo001 (Oct 24, 2008)

hola que tal a todos tengo una duda. Los sensores de proximidad son igual que los sensores de que miden distancia?.justamente nesecito medir la distancia entre 2 objetos, y cuando ellos se muevan, que me de la distancia proporcional en voltaje. no se que tipo de sensor usar. debe ser capaz de medir desde 0 a 50cm.


----------



## FantasticalTale (Oct 24, 2008)

no se mucho pero creo que tienes varias opciones
-puedes en un extremo poner una fotoresistencia y en el otro una luz (la resistencia variará dependiendo de cuanto sea iluminada la fotoresistencia, mas cerca mas luz)
-otro opcion es un par de diodos infrarrojos (receptor y emisor) en el receptor es en donde tendras un diferente voltaje dependiendo de lo emitido
-y finalmente un fototransistor que es mas exacto que la fotoresistencia pero igualmente pones una luz en el otro extremo   

te recomiendo los infrarrojos ya que las otras opciones dependen mucho de la iluminacion de tu habitacion y eso puede ser molesto ya que pueden variar constantemente


----------



## mad_8407 (Oct 25, 2008)

Los sensores de proximidad los tenemos de distintos tipos, hay unos que solo miden una distancia fija, por lo que tienen solo una salida digital. En cambio hay otros que miden distancias variables y tienen salidas analogicas estandar de 4 a 20 ma o de 0 a 10V, segun te convenga. Para este rango de distancias que necesitas te sirven los sensores de proximidad de tipo ultrasonico . Pasan dos cosas con estos sensores una es que tienen una zona ciega que no permiten que el rango de sensado este desde 0 cm, sino desde mas o menos 6cm, por el otro extremo de 50cm no hay problema; el otro problema es que son mas o menos costosos y no se como estes de presupuesto, puedes mirar la linea bero de siemens donde hay varias opciones, pero todos los fabricantes ofrecen este tipo de productos.


----------



## elcebollo001 (Oct 25, 2008)

hola que tal mad8407 gracias, ya me diste una idea mas que no habia contemplado, lo que estoy buscando concretamente es una sola pieza de sensor (no transmisor-receptor), si no mas bien una sola pieza que mida la distancia del sensor a una caja x, conforme se acerque la caja x al sensor, me de un voltaje ya sea analogico o digital correspondiente a esa distancia....  alguno conocido?


----------



## snowboard (Oct 26, 2008)

¿Puede ser ultrasonido?

Es un poco costoso pero los he probado y funcionan bien.

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 26, 2008)

Eso lo medis con un sensor laser de triangulacion (ojo, no son baratos   )

http://www.micro-epsilon.com/products/displacement-position-sensors/optoNCDT_ILD/index.html


----------



## elcebollo001 (Oct 26, 2008)

si, alguien podria ayudarme a encontrar alguno de acurdo a sus experiencias, es decir busco uno q sea con una salida analogica mv. que sea en una sola pieza, por lo q leo debe ser ultrasonico, el rango a medir es de 0 a 50cm... no he encontrado ninguno nisiquiera los de la marca keyence... alguien conoce alguno?


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 26, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Eso lo medis con un sensor laser de triangulacion (ojo, no son baratos   )
> 
> http://www.micro-epsilon.com/products/displacement-position-sensors/optoNCDT_ILD/index.html



Disculpame pero tendrias que revisar tu concepto de triangulacion!


La solucion son los sensores de ultrasonido.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 26, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> ...Disculpame pero tendrias que revisar tu concepto de triangulacion!


Si no sabes de que se trata... mejor callate.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 26, 2008)

La forma de funcionamiento no es "triangulacion", no deberia estar con ese nombre.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triangulación

Ese tipo de sensor funciona midiendo el angulo de incidencia del haz reflejado por medio del sensor CCD.


----------



## Manonline (Oct 26, 2008)

Podes usar sensores Infrarrojos o ultrasonicos

ultrasonicos: "SRF04", "SRF05", "Ping)))"
infrarrojos: linea Sharp IR

cualquier duda me escribis.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 26, 2008)

> La forma de funcionamiento no es "triangulacion", no deberia estar con ese nombre.
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triangulación



Triangulacion (en este caso la geodesica) es *conocidos dos angulos y la longitud de un lado* calcular la longitud de los otros.
Esto es equivalente a  *conocidos dos angulos y la posicion de dos vertices* calcular la posicion del otro (el barquito).

Aprovechando el mismo dibujo de la Wiki:





> Ese tipo de sensor funciona midiendo el angulo de incidencia del haz reflejado por medio del sensor CCD


Coooorrrrecto!  porque como el otro angulo y la distancia b son fijos (y por lo tanto, conocidos) *no se necesita ningun dato mas*.

Ahora bien, sin en lugar de leer el angulo *real* y usar un microcontrolador para que lo pase a distancia se hace una correccion con la lente (como en los scanners) de manera que haya una relacion bastante lineal entre distancia y lectura del CCD --> El principio sigue siendo el mismo: Triangulacion.


----------



## picrocker (Oct 26, 2008)

Medir distancia puede ser por ultrasonido.. usando el SRF04 puede ser o te construyes uno con dos sensores como el 40TR16F y el 40TR16P, yo me estoy construyendo uno usando estos sensores de acuerdo a un post que dejo MaMu... 

Un sensor de proximidad no seria conveniente para medir distancia, solo detecta si hay algun objeto cerca del sensor...


----------



## sfiro (Oct 27, 2008)

bueno es primera vez que participo en el foro y me preguntaba si me podrian ayudar a hacer una amplificación del rayo del emisor infrarojo hasta ahora solo me alcanza hasta 10 cm y necesito que porlo menos alcanze hasta dos metros por lo minimo

muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## elcebollo001 (Oct 27, 2008)

Por el momento requiero comprar un sensor que me mida la distancia 0 a 50 cm, no estoy interesado en desarrollarlo, unicamente busco una aplicacion .... gracias a su ayuda encontré la siguiente información
de un sensor de proximidad modelo ild-17000-500 marca Keyence
Measuring range 500mm
Start of measuring range SMR 200mm
Midrange MMR 450mm
End of measuring range EMR 700mm

¿ Alguien sabe cómo interpretar ésta información ? ¿ Cuando un sensor de proximidad marca un parametro de sensing range= 8mm a que se refiere ?


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 27, 2008)

elcebollo001 dijo:
			
		

> ...Measuring range 500mm
> Start of measuring range SMR 200mm
> Midrange MMR 450mm
> End of measuring range EMR 700mm
> ...



Significa que fuera de ese rango (200-700), o bien no podes medir, o bien se desaconseja porque el error es demasiado grande.
En ese tipo de sensores, se optimiza la optica y la posicion del CCD para un rango de distancias y se calibra el instrumento para que la salida (4-20mA o 0-10V) varie linealmente en ese rango.




> cuando un sensor de proximidad marca un parametro de sensing range= 8mm a que se refiere?


Pero a que tipo de sensor te referis?


----------



## elcebollo001 (Oct 27, 2008)

excelente eduardo, ya entiendo con mayor claridad... los 8mm me refiero a un sensor de proximidad tipo inductivo, pues no espefifica su rango de medicion en el data sheet y solo me da ese parametro...
una pregunta mas, que es Midrange MMR 450mm ?
el lo que me explicaste arriva, si su rango de incertudumbre es de 200mm a70mm que recomiendan no usar , puesto q debe tener un error mayor. entonces cual es la distancia real de medicion del sensor?

saludos y gracias


----------



## mad_8407 (Oct 27, 2008)

Los sensores ultrasonicos tienen los parametros asociados al cono de sonido como se puede ver en la siguiente imagen. sensing range se refiere a la distancia o intervalo de distancias a las que el sensor puede identificar la presencia del objeto. Los otros parametros que mencionaste antes son la amplitud , el limite inferior, el punto medio y el limite superior del sensing range respectivamente 

no se te olvide lo de la zona ciega o blind_zone


----------



## elcebollo001 (Oct 27, 2008)

Entonces sensing range se refiere al rango a medir... y si lo da en mm? es decir 8mm? solo puede medir 8mm de longitud el sensor?

Creo que todo ésto se esta complicando un poco, lo único que se requiere en medir una pequeña distancia variable (0 a 50 cm), el sensor debe ser capaz de entregar a la salida unos cuantos mv analógicos para posteriormente leerlos con un sistema de adquisicion. el sensor lo voy a comprar y esas son las unicas caracteristicas que se requiere de él. puede ser ultrasónico, laser, capacitivo o inductivo... solo debe cumplir con las carcterísticas anteriores y listo,  alguien tiene alguna idea o conoce alguno?.. gracias por su ayuda y seguiremos por aqui..


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 27, 2008)

> ... los 8mm me refiero a un sensor de proximidad tipo inductivo, pues no espefifica su rango de medicion en el data sheet y solo me da ese parametro...


El termino "sensor de proximidad", en la industria se aplica comunmente a sensores inductivos o capacitivos que *no miden distancia*, sino que se comportan como un switch que se activa con la presencia del objeto.
El umbral de deteccion varia segun el tipo de material (hierro,bronce,aluminio) y su forma, por eso se especifica una distancia maxima, fuera de ahi no hay garantias que detecte.
En la mayoria de estos sensores, las distancias de deteccion son de 1mm a 5mm, pero hay de mas.



> una pregunta mas, que es Midrange MMR 450mm ?
> el lo que me explicaste arriva, si su rango de incertudumbre es de 200mm a70mm que recomiendan no usar , puesto q debe tener un error mayor. entonces cual es la distancia real de medicion del sensor?


Es al reves. El rango a medir es de 200 a 700mm, no podes de 0 a 200mm y de 700mm a infinito.

Lo de Midrange 450mm es la mitad de ese intervalo, donde supuestamente el fabricante lo ajusto para que el error de linealidad sea minimo.
Eso te sirve para que a la hora del montaje pongas el sensor a 450mm de la posicion promedio de los objetos (si queres aprovechar mejor la sonda  ).


----------



## mad_8407 (Oct 27, 2008)

Señal de salida
De lo que conozco hasta el momento la mayoria de los sensores te entregan señales estandar de corriente (4 a 20ma) o de voltaje (0 a 10Vdc) asi que este señal la tienes que acondicionar  a tu sistema en particular con operacionales, resistencias, en fin.

sensor inductivo o capacitivo no, por que funcionan con distancia de operaciones mucho mas pequeñas.

solo te sirven sensores de naturaleza ultrasonica u optica, ninguno de los dos te mide distancias desde 0 cm a partir de la superficie del sensor por razones fisicas.

Los que conozco que te cubririan el rango serian de 15 a 100cm y de 20 a 130cm, los cuales cubren sobradamente el intervalo de 50 cm pero tendrias que hacer un montaje especial para que la referencia de 0 que quieras medir esté a 15 o 20cm segun el caso de la superficie del sensor que efectue la medicion.


----------



## ruiza49 (Mar 8, 2009)

hola!
Quisiera saber si alguien conoce alguna tienda en méxico donde pueda conseguir el sensor ping de parallax o el srf04, en cualquier estado dela república mexicana, me urgeeeee su respuesta


----------



## LIAMNEESON (Mar 9, 2009)

Mikrobotix

http://www.microbotix.com/Microbotix/service?service=car&action=item&id=71

Tengo un par de sensores Ping de parallax los conseguí en mikrobotix junto con unos PIR, los PING no los he probado por falta de tiempo, salen como en 600 ó 700 pesos mexicanos, no recuerdo muy bien.


----------



## juank170691 (Jul 6, 2010)

hola a todos espero no interrumpir mucho pero queria que si alguien me pudiera ayudar con respecto a este tema...... lo que pasa nesesito hacer un carrito detector de obstaculos y pensaba utilizar este tipo de sensores y saber como funcionan porque la verdad no tengo tal clara la idea....ademas  queria saber si me son utiles o puedo usar otros. que me pueden recomendar


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 7, 2010)

Viste en Google.com? si buscas el nombre del sensor mas la palabra datasheet te vas a sorprender!


----------

